# Sad but happy news



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Our last Guide Dog puppy Biscuit, has been withdrawn from her advanced training because she is reluctant to come back when on free runs,so she will no longer be a Guide Dog.Good news is we had the opportunity to buy her from Guide Dogs and we will now be her forever mum and dad,and we can still puppy walk. She was away from us for just over 4 months but it's as if she never went away.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Such a beauty, sad she didn't pass the test (sort of), but so happy for you that you had the opportunity to keep her. Many happy days ahead.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Aw, she is a sweet dog. Fate works in mysterious ways, she was meant to be yours. Enjoy ! ????


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

She's a lovely looking dog, may you have many happy years with each other.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Guess her heart just wasn't in it. Enjoy having her back in your lives.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

lucky you....lucky pup!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

She is such a beautiful pup. I'm so glad you ok her in... she knew where she wanted to be...


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Good job she has a home with you.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

She is beautiful and sweet! Happy days together!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I had that happen with "Paws with a Cause". The Schnauzer that I trained funked out. He could get distracted by squirrels and they felt he wouldn't be a good fit. I missed him dearly and was happy to get him back but was sorry he failed.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

She's beautiful! Our golden, Zoe, flunked out of therapy pet class. Dh would not do his part. He let her lick his hands and let her catch food crumbs on his shirt. I was told to take her home and let her just be a dog. She also got TOO excited when the residents would walk toward her. She is 5 1/2 years old. Maybe when she is a little older she will calm down.


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

What a sweetie, happy for you


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Best gift you could have received. Congratulations p-mommy and p-daddy!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Same thing happened to my friend. They said the dog got agressive.
Bull....! The pup was raised with babies and other labs in the family and was so nice with everybody. She flew on planes too before they handed her over.
They ended up adopting the dog and she has wonderful life with kids and loving family.
Was it maybe dogs somehow remember how they are treated at one place and didn't like to training later?

Enjoy you new family member!!!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Just look at that precious face. 

Obviously she was meant to be with you.

She is home.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Since my last post in June, Zoe and I went through a 6 week basic obedience class. The last night of class, the trainer told me Zoe didn't need training. He laughed and told me she knows what to do. Well, that leaves the finger pointing at myself. I am working really hard with correction. We both are so much better now than before. This trainer explained things better than her other trainers. I was doing one correction wrong. Mr. Kenneth instructed me a little different than the way I had previously been instructed. We are both better. Zoe is watching for my instruction and I know the right way to correct her. I have learned that she is an individual and that standard ways of training did not work. She even watches me for my next move. It was half way through the course that the instructor realized Zoe has an attention problem. 30 minutes into the 1 hour class, she was done and ready to leave. This has always been a problem. We just work while I can have her attention. Before she gets bored. I guess us humans are like that too.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

She chose her forever home - she looks happy and content. Job well done.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we have long said "dog school is to teach people how to train a dog...NOT for the dog"


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

What a wonderful ending...as it seems as though it was meant to be.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful so glad you have her forever


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful so glad you have her forever


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

She is beautiful. I am so glad you are keeping her and that she has a fabulous loving home.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

She is so sweet, she wanted to stay with you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

She is so sweet, she wanted to stay with you


----------

